# CCNA Through Self-Study or an Academy...?



## parabolate (May 30, 2005)

After some browsing around I noticed that there is a plethora of materials available for CCNA self-study in preparation for the CCNA exam.

For anyone who is CCNA certified or familiar with the exam would you recommend using self-study materials over attending an actual institution/cisco academy training location.

With all of the router simulators etc. (very affordable I might add) it seems like self-study in preparation for the CCNA exam seems like a pretty nice deal.

Any info appreciated!


----------



## parabolate (May 30, 2005)

Also, I guess I should ask what do you all think the best self-study materials are?

I'm looking at the book cisco press puts out in combination with the CCNA Trainsignal video training.

http://www.ciscopress.com/bookstore/product.asp?isbn=1587201836

http://www.trainsignal.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=35

Anyone have any experience with either of these programs or have better recommendations?


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

You are always better off attending the classes with the support of a tutor. The books themselves and other materials are usually summeries of the chapter materials. The only sure way of getting all the material for a pass is to enroll into a class. 

I do know however, that some people have gone the self taught route and passed. If you do, do this though, be sure to get as much practical experience as cisco exams have simulations for router configurations as questions.


----------

